# 36215 ?



## medihedgie (Mar 25, 2013)

When I am coding a LHC I was told to also code 36215 LC and 36215 RC for the 1st order catheter placement.  I have a funny feeling that I should not be using those.

A basic LHC with cor vis should just have 93458-26 and 75710-26-59 ? Anything else?

I really hate this...there are so many details and I can't get a  basic grip on what I am supposed to be doing.  If I could get a solid idea of the basics, then I could build from there, but too many people are telling me too many things.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 26, 2013)

medihedgie said:


> When I am coding a LHC I was told to also code 36215 LC and 36215 RC for the 1st order catheter placement.  I have a funny feeling that I should not be using those.
> 
> A basic LHC with cor vis should just have 93458-26 and 75710-26-59 ? Anything else?
> 
> I really hate this...there are so many details and I can't get a  basic grip on what I am supposed to be doing.  If I could get a solid idea of the basics, then I could build from there, but too many people are telling me too many things.



The heart cath codes have the catheter, injection, and S&I bundled all together. If the 75710 code is for closure device, that is bundled.   So 93458 is the only charge for LHC.
The 36215 charge is for selective catheterization above the diaphragm.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Robbin109 (Mar 26, 2013)

What's our fax? I can send you some basic info. You  can email it to me if you like.


----------



## medihedgie (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you ! My fax number is
888-633-4870
The physician is doing almost exactly the same procedures 90% of the time and If I am confident of those then it is much simpler to  find the additional codes for the other 10%
My specialty is Speech Pathology and Audiology...but I got thrown into this  due to being short staffed.
 I appreciate the help very much.


----------



## Robbin109 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, I will try to fax it over today.


----------



## tamikae66 (Apr 3, 2013)

*I need help too*



Robbin109 said:


> What's our fax? I can send you some basic info. You  can email it to me if you like.



Dear Robbin109:  I too am struggling with this (36000-36481).  Could I bother and ask if you could send me the helpful basic info. I would greatly appreciate it, and if you can't...I totally understand.  I will send my email in a private massage to you, just in case.  Please don't feel obligated to respond.  Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## bstephen (Jul 3, 2013)

*36215*

Hi Friends
I am looking for more inforwith the carotid code 36215.  The S & I codes have been deleted.  I am looking for new S& I codes.  I use Encoder now- which sends me to an S&I code for extremities....but that does not seem correct.  Can anyone point me toward the new appropriate S& I code


----------



## sashka (Jul 9, 2013)

*S&I codes*

36221-36228. these codes include cath and S&I when a diagnostic angiogram is necessary and performed during an intervention or study. Code selection depends on a vessel selection and findings. 36215-36218 are used when a prior diagnostic angiogram performed in a separate session (see CPT book for the diagnostic angiography coding rules).


----------

